# Car covered in overspray..



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

I did a couple of days work for a fella last week,my car was parked in his yard against the fence. Unknown to me next door was a body shop. Washed the car this morning and noticed when drying it was like wiping down sandpaper. On closer inspection i could see a haze all over the paintwork.The car in question is a Rav 4.How can i rectify this? Would a machine polish do the trick ? 
TIA.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would try claying to remove the overspray. The method which worked for me was using quick detailer as a lube and then used a medium grade clay bar.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

G3 Clay Mitt from Halfords.

Well worth the money, and very fast.

If you're not happy with the results, go for a clay bar as Bill58 says .


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

i've tried a few options in the past when the neighbours had their house painted white and my mini black roof looked like a dalmatian. suppose it depends on the type of paint but i used 3 methods, panel wipe first, then tardis and finally clay bar. in fairness tardis took most of it off. good luck.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

As above, clay bar is the best thing. Removing overspray was what clay bars were originally designed for.

Panel wiping the whole thing first before anything else is also a good idea.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

panel wipe wont take off bodyshop type paints 

clay bar /mitt should be what you need


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If I remember correctly Meguiar's make a clay specifically for overspray removal.

However, using an aggressive clay will probably require machine polishing afterwards to remove the marring inflicted by the claying process.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alan W said:


> If I remember correctly Meguiar's make a clay specifically for overspray removal.
> 
> However, using an aggressive clay will probably require machine polishing afterwards to remove the marring inflicted by the claying process.
> 
> ...


As alan says, if the overspray is quite bad, expect to create a lot of marring during removal. A gloss enhancement will more than likely be required afterwards to tidy up


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Clay mitt probably won't be man enough to remove overspray, a medium clay bar and some light polishing to remove the marring afterwards and you should be good to go. 

Alex


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

If you were parked correctly in his yard then I would say you should be giving the bill to the bodyshop for a proper detail to remove the overspray. 

Surely they have been negligent to allow overspray to go over someone else's property when it was properly parked on another businesses premises?


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

latest news i have been to the spray shop and they have agreed to remove all the overspray with a machine polish. I have to take it there Saturday morning.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave Y said:


> latest news i have been to the spray shop and they have agreed to remove all the overspray with a machine polish. I have to take it there Saturday morning.


That's good news, of sorts.

Just make sure the bodyshop don't use too heavy a compound and/or leave holograms in the paint or it will need done again to remove them. 

Alan W


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Clay mitt probably won't be man enough to remove overspray, a medium clay bar and some light polishing to remove the marring afterwards and you should be good to go.
> 
> Alex


Hi, I used your clay cloth recently to great effect for overspray removal.....it removed it better than clay. Downsides were as mentioned earlier the marring it left but I knew I was machining it after. :thumb: You will have to anyway.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Alan W said:


> That's good news, of sorts.
> 
> Just make sure the bodyshop don't use too heavy a compound and/or leave holograms in the paint or it will need done again to remove them.
> 
> Alan W


 I will be there watching . If i am not happy i will be letting them know.:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

pina07 said:


> Hi, I used your clay cloth recently to great effect for overspray removal.....it removed it better than clay. Downsides were as mentioned earlier the marring it left but I knew I was machining it after. :thumb: You will have to anyway.
> Regards
> Paul


Hi Paul,
That's good news, thanks for letting me know, they are good clay cloths! 
Alex


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan W said:


> That's good news, of sorts.
> 
> Just make sure the bodyshop don't use too heavy a compound and/or leave holograms in the paint or it will need done again to remove them.
> 
> Alan W


THIS!

If they're doing a free remedial job they'll probably want it done as quickly as possible which in turn will leave holograms as the compound wont have broken down properly, standard "mopping" for bodyshops.

If the sun isn't out then take a light with you.

Alex


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Woah come on guys I’m pretty sure these guys know to mop a car!


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> That's good news, thanks for letting me know, they are good clay cloths!
> 
> Alex


No problem, the car was covered all down one side really bad!.... the cloth helped massively wiping 95% off. It left marring as expected but this machined out. 
Regards
Paul

Sent from my CPH1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

SamD said:


> Woah come on guys I'm pretty sure these guys know to mop a car!


You would think so but unfortunately not the ones that I've seen, and they're the paid jobs....


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> You would think so but unfortunately not the ones that I've seen, and they're the paid jobs....


Anyone can wash a car but not everyone can paint one :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

SamD said:


> Anyone can wash a car but not everyone can paint one :thumb:


... and not everyone can polish by rotary without leaving holograms. 

Alan W


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

They got most of it off but then washed it while i was in the local cafe. Overspray gone replaced with watermarks. So i spent the rest of Saturday getting rid of watermarks and overspray dust.


----------

